# Please tell me about Club Vacances le Plateau



## riu girl (Oct 23, 2010)

I am having a hard time finding out anything about this property.  Am considering an inexpensive one week rental in 2011.

Would really be interested in anything about the units, property, and surrounding area.

Thank you


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 23, 2010)

Tuggers rate this resort 6.33-6.79 (depending on the phase) out of 10 which I would consider a "D" or "C."

We have 16 reviews for this resort - one as recent as August.

If you are interested in joining TUG, that would give you access to the TUG Reviews and Ratings.

Another good source for reviews is www.tripadvisor.com - put the exact resort name in the search box there.

The newest review says that the other phase of this resort is called *Club Vacances Toutes Saisons.*


----------

